# New molds!



## ForTheDogs (Jan 26, 2016)

It was my birthday on Sunday and my wife got me these.

To say I'm happy right now is a bit of an understatement.

Question, though. The large blue one at the back. Seems very large for the normal style of bars. Cut width ways as well as long ways?

Any advice cheerfully encouraged.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice score on all the silicone molds!  What are the dimensions of the big blue mold in back?  It does look like it would make huge honkin' bars . . . maybe you could use it as a mini-slab mold instead of loaf style.


----------



## ForTheDogs (Jan 26, 2016)

10.25 x 5.25 x 2.5 deep.

I think a 5.25 long bar would be a little much.

Maybe cut it down the centre and make them 2.125 x 2.5 x say, 2.5 blocks, perhaps?


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 26, 2016)

Yep, I'd probably chop the loaf in half lengthwise as you described.  You could make your crosscuts extra-wide and end up with 'almost' cubes or slice 1" thick for a smaller guest-sized soap.  The cavity mold should be perfect for salt bars.


----------



## paillo (Jan 26, 2016)

You have the most awesome wife ever!


----------



## lsg (Jan 26, 2016)

Better give your honey a hug.  She's a keeper.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 26, 2016)

Another one to add to the SMF calendar of spouses.
A definite keeper.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice score.  It's so nice when our spouses/SO's support what we do.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 28, 2016)

Happy birthday, and give that wife a nice, big smooch! You're going to have a lot of fun with those molds. Nice of her to support you.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 28, 2016)

Yay, this is going to make a loooot of great soaps for teh googies!  

Ps. Only at a soapmaking forum will people go ga-ga over silicone that is not in any way related to implants :mrgreen:


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 28, 2016)

You could cut the soap from the blue mold into three parts to divide the 10.25" length into thirds. That would give you three mini-logs about 3.4 inches wide and 5.25 inches long. Then cut each mini log into four bars about 1.25" wide, 3.4 inches long, and however deep. That might give you about 12 normal sized bars. Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 28, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> You could cut the soap from the blue mold into three parts to divide the 10.25" length into thirds. That would give you three mini-logs about 3.4 inches wide and 5.25 inches long. Then cut each mini log into four bars about 1.25" wide, 3.4 inches long, and however deep. That might give you about 12 normal sized bars. Hope this makes sense!



Without a picture that hurt. But I can visualize what you said. Cut across into thirds. Spin and cut each 4 times.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Jan 28, 2016)

Darn, I can't find my pics.  I have a similar mold that a friend gave me.  Wasn't sure what to do, but knew she would be expecting something made with that mold.  It's very deep, and pouring half or a little more wasn't working.  Finally, I made "soap cake". Layered the pours, as even as possible, so it looked a bit like a layer cake, one of those Pepperidge Farm loaf cakes, when cut.  I cut the soap in about 3/4" thick pieces from the long end, 3 & just a little over a 1/3 long, so they were thinner than normal (having to measure the whole thing to get it all even was a pain).  When they were cut it looked like small pieces of cake.  I made an oatmeal honey, with sprinkles of oatmeal on the top.  Looked (kind of) like german chocolate cake.  She loved them, and so did a lot of other people.  I'll look again for pics.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 29, 2016)

Perhaps this is a bit less painful....


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 29, 2016)

I really like DeeAnna's idea. 
You can also pour it only 1.25 inches deep and do swirls on the top so each bar is beautiful. Like snappy llamas Jan soap challenge entry. Or try Mintel's soap from the challenge. Just for something different.

Sorry I am on my phone and can't link it.

Forgot to say: your wife sure is a keeper! I love the pink lined wooden mold and the individual molds and oh gosh, I love them all! Lucky you.


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 4, 2016)

Gosh, you can feel the love coming from the screen. I love you guys.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'm going  to try that when I have a less fancy soap. 

And yeah, the wife is definitely a keeper. Not just in supporting me, but not complaining (too much) when there are random spoons, bottles of oil, bowls and suchlike scattered everywhere. 

Soap widows know what I'm talking about, right? :mrgreen:


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 4, 2016)

ForTheDogs said:


> Gosh, you can feel the love coming from the screen. I love you guys.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I'm going  to try that when I have a less fancy soap.
> 
> ...



Well, I can`t speak for other gentlemen, but being a _wife _who obsess over everything that even resembles something to do with handmade soaps - i.e  ingredients, oils, molds or lovely sniffies (just my word for fragrances) I have a really wonderfull husband who _never _say anything negative about me make a mess of the kitchen when I soap, or make him sniff different fragrances or new soaps I have cut. So he is really supportive, like your wife 

He refuses to use anything _but _my soaps for showers or handwash. When we have been somewhere for a visit and he washes his hands with the soap they have there, he complains his hands become so dry an yucky, that he goes into our bathroom when we get home and make a sigh of relief when he uses my soap. He has stated loud and clear that anything other than my handmade soaps really make him itch like the plaugue, but that was just something he expected since he thought all soaps just did that in order to get him clean. 
Using my soaps convinced him otherwise, which make me grin like this ---> :mrgreen:


----------



## ForTheDogs (Feb 4, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Well, I can`t speak for other gentlemen, but being a _wife _who obsess over everything that even resembles something to do with handmade soaps - i.e  ingredients, oils, molds or lovely sniffies (just my word for fragrances) I have a really wonderfull husband who _never _say anything negative about me make a mess of the kitchen when I soap, or make him sniff different fragrances or new soaps I have cut. So he is really supportive, like your wife
> 
> He refuses to use anything _but _my soaps for showers or handwash. When we have been somewhere for a visit and he washes his hands with the soap they have there, he complains his hands become so dry an yucky, that he goes into our bathroom when we get home and make a sigh of relief when he uses my soap. He has stated loud and clear that anything other than my handmade soaps really make him itch like the plaugue, but that was just something he expected since he thought all soaps just did that in order to get him clean.
> Using my soaps convinced him otherwise, which make me grin like this ---> :mrgreen:



It's become painfully obvious that I'm not alone. It's also clear I need a separate room in which to cook.


----------



## BusyHands (Feb 4, 2016)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Feb 5, 2016)

ForTheDogs said:


> It's become painfully obvious that I'm not alone. It's also clear I need a _separate room in which to cook._



That  suuure would be nice...:mrgreen:


----------



## fionasfrightsoap (Feb 10, 2016)

Love the ovals mold! I may just have to get one of those myself!


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm having some MOLD ENVY, your a lucky guy!!! My problem is just the opposite of yours, as I'd prefer a 4oz bar of soap opposed to the standard 3oz. Plus if you're selling them you could get a little more money from them. Congrats!!!


----------

